# Added a new wood bridge to my backyard track layout.



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

After much procrastination, I have finally added a wood bridge to my backyard layout. I purchased the bridge from the Plano Model Train Show in January. It took me a long time to sand it down and apply 2 coats of spar varnish to "weatherproof" it.

Here is a video of my first run over the bridge. 

First run over new wood bridge

I used an electric track powered locomotive because it has more control than live steam. I refer to this as my "bridge qualification run". 

When something goes wrong with live steam, it means burned fingers, etc. I will do a live steam run over the bridge soon.

I also did a passenger train run in the dark. The light patterns from the passenger car lights shining through the bridge uprights makes an interesting display. Unfortunately my video equipment sucks and doesn't record it properly. Here is a poor quality video of the passenger train run in the dark.

Passenger train run over bridge in the dark.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a great looking bridge and it looks good on your layout.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Pete,

Thanks for the complement. Now I have to go out and clean up the "construction debris" and mow the weeds before they grow so high as to hide the bridge.


----------

